# Nicknames and just plain silliness



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

I couldn't find a topic like this - hope it isn't a duplicate. I had my first GSD Allie, who blessed us with her presence for 13 /2 years. Allie was short of Allister. She has a number of silly names:

Missy
Girlie (we lived in SoCal and she was very prissy) 
Girkie (resulting from a typo on a Blackberry) 
Dogger
Little honey 
Little monster

When she died, I felt like my super secret vocabulary died with her. When Samson found us, I couldn't imagine having the same kind of familiarity with him. Boy was I wrong. His nicknames are:

Silly Sammy
Stinky boy (whew, can he stink up room)
Mr. Handsome
Handsome boy 
Silly boo 

Any funny names for you furry family members?


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Max's name is 'Jake's Boy Maximus Worf'

but we have been known to call him:
Max,
Maxie doodle
Maxie pad (don't worry, not very often!!)
Poodle-strudel boy
Monkey lover

and then we combine: Maxie doodle poodle strudel boy. 

No wonder he's got issues.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

oh yes, they all have nicknames

Jessie:
Jessica
Girly Girl
Little Girl
Little Baby Girl
Old Woman

Tank:
Wanker
Bubba
Bubba boy
Wanky Panky
Little bubble butt

Max:
Maxine
Mamas boy
Maxiny niny niny
Pumpkin
Lovey lovey boy

Okay thats enough, I could keep going though!

Even the cat, whose name is Sammy:
Squirty
Squirty Squirt
We usually call him squirt more than sammy


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky goes by Rocky

But he also answers to 

Bubba
Furface
RockStar
Buddy
Baby Boy


I know there are more but I am drawing a blank


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Elmo:

Elmo Baby (He will always be my Elmo Baby!)
Elmo Schmelmo
Elmo Schmelmo Grubinski (You have to follow that with an evil genius "Ha Ha Ha")
Big Baby


Molly:

Angela (from the office because she can seem cold hearted sometimes)
Queen of the Rats (My husband calls her this)
Tiger
Kitty Cat


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Riley
Mr. Ri
Ri Dog
Riley Ru Dog
My Riley Dog


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Grace is:

Gracie
Gracie May 
May May
Goose


Kira is:

Kira Sue
Kira Sue Jean
Kira Sue Jean Marie Hoyer
Kiba
Kibeth
Kir
Keebee
Keerbear
AKIRA!!!!
Keebs
Beyonce (she has a big butt)

And more - I have a very confused dog as to why I keep saying her "names".


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

2SableGirls, same here!!!

Gracie:
Gracie May
Goose
Goosie May
Baby Goose...

Hunter:
Huntley
Hunter Punter
Little One
Little Buddy

How they know these are all their names.....

Lu


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Kisses is:

Kiss
Kissy
Kiss-a-Poo

Neko:
Neek-A-Freak
Nekitty

I don't seem to have very many.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Saber is 

Sabe
Saby Baby

Balin is

Wiggle Butt
Puppy Wuppy


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

We all have different names for Shane, it is a wonder he still knows his name...

Shaney
Shamus
Handsome
Pretty
Pretty boy
Porker
Baby
Cutie


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I love this post! Now I dont feel like a weirdo anymore for all my nicknames for my dogs!!









Vita: V, Viti, Bidi (prounounced BEE-DEE-when my daughter was younger she couldnt pronounce Vita and called her bidi, it stuck!) Vita girl,

Gaige: Gaigie, Roo, Roo Moo, Prince Roo, my knight in shining fur, and my husband calls him Biscuit sometimes lol.

Chance: my old boy, Chancie, Mr. Regal

Sage: Sagie cakes, Snorkels, power snout, crazy sagie, little snout. (her snout is so much smaller than any other GSD I have ever had- but it is so powerful and strong when she smells us or other dogs. She also does this thing where she rubs her nose on us and "snorkels" us with it and makes silly sounds.







I love my pack.

My fosters as of current even got a couple:

Drake: Drakula (Drake-ula) because the markings on his face remind me of the old fashioned vampire makeup that actors used to wear in the movies- the dark hair line in the middle of forehead!! and Drelco, for Velcro Drake! 

Pascha: Pashie, Pashie Squashie-kins, Princess Pashie

Buddy: Buddy boy, sweetie boy, little man


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh yeah ...

Gaia is:
"Miss Gaia"
"Honey-Girl"
"Sugar Britches" (for her fluffy sparkling white pantaloons)

and Oskar is:
"Oosk"
"Poo-Pa-La-Oop-A-La" (or "Poopala" for short)
"Love Dove"

I wonder how many people have looked at me funny as I crooned "Hello mama's Love Dove" to my 100+lb GSD ...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Baby Beefaroni
Precious Cinnamon HoneyPig
Gigantathon
LumpyBum
SnugglePig
JumboFeets
ThunderBunz 
PiggyPiggyPiggy
LumpyBear
KissyPig
DangerBum (because he sits on me)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa has a slew of nicknames. The main ones are Ris, Ri, Ri Ri, Ri-chan, Mutt, Mystery Mutt, Pain in the Butt, Pest, Moron, Goober, Obnoxious Pain in the Butt, Furball, Fuzzy, Hey, Smiley, Grinny, Smiley Dog, Crazy Dog, Spazz, Mighty Bug Hunter (or just Bug Hunter), ADD Dog, Pupper, Lap Monster, etc.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My dogs' nicknames have evolved. 

Doerak started as Stinky, then Scooter, now he's Snoopy and "Big Boy".

Ciana started as Munchkin, then Pumpkin, now she's Princess and "Baby Girl"

Balto is "Little Guy", though now he is as tall as Doerak.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

DH calls Jackson "Yelling Piss Boy"

I usually call him "my sweet boy"


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy is:

Ozwald
Ozcar
Ozaroo
Wizard of Oz
Big Boy
Sheppie
Mr. Fancy Pants


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Elle's nicknames are...

Ello
EL
Ello Jello (my fav)
Momma
Sissy
Wiggle butt
Ello Govner
Grump Butt (rare, but she does get grumpy when she's tired)
Elle Mae
Big girl


Emma's Names

EM (most used)
Stinker butt
Baby
Pupper
Girly
Hurricane girl (she's hyper)
OCD girl 
Emma Lou
Lil bit
Jumpy Jump Jump


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Luc's nicknames:

Lucifer (pronounced Lukifer)
Lucas
Goof
Doofus
Fartypants (and Farty McFartypants)
Goober
(Love) Muffin








Big Dude

Teagan's nicknames:
Teags
Terv Face (a lot of people say 'is she a tervuren??' when they see her face, then when they see the rest of her they say 'oh....she's just a long coated shepherd')
Silly
Big Girl
Mrs.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Romeo is:
Romi
The Romster

Maggie is:
Mag
Mags
Magalina
Maggie Mae


----------



## sammys_mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Baron is;
Phony Baloney Baroney
Knucklehead
Knucklebreath
goofball

Jada is;
Alpha Beta Jada
and the Jedi princess
But she's only been here 2 months

Jackie


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DeirdreI couldn't find a topic like this - hope it isn't a duplicate. I had my first GSD Allie, who blessed us with her presence for 13 /2 years. Allie was short of Allister. She has a number of silly names:
> 
> Missy
> Girlie (we lived in SoCal and she was very prissy)
> ...


There are a couple of long running threads already in the Poll section. Don't mean to rain on your parade, but I thought I'd let you know they do exist.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=493777&page=2#Post493777

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=20273&page=2#Post20273


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Ruby is -

Roo and Silly Donkey

and sometimes...

Rubinowitz and Rubicon.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Flashman
Flashinator
Flash Flash
Buddy
Little







[turd]
Dillweed
Little Boy

I'm forgetting some

Vet tech calls him Little Man, has since the day she met him.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

CJ is CJ Von Velcro, CJ, Condor Junior, Snapper, Wizer, Sooner (pee on the floor than anything) and Jaws.

Stella Mae our non-GSD is Stell, Itty Bitty, Bitters, Stelly Girl and just Stella Mae.

We had a pekingnese named Maurice but we called him Mo, Mo Mo, Mo Mo Monster, Monster, Mommy's Mo Mo Monster and Killer.


----------



## sheplover04 (Apr 22, 2004)

King's Cub DejaVu ("Voodoo"): Voo-dog, Voo-voo dog; Vooda; Voodster; Hairball; Voodoo Lee! (always said with an exclamation point when he's being bad); Pretty Boy Floyd; Prettiest Boy in the World; Big Dog.

Lord Choppa Von Gilbert ("Chopper"): Choppa the Whoppa (110-pounds); Baby Dog; Pretty Black Boy; Big Baby; Fathead (husband's name for him); Chop; ChoppieWoppie; Chopper LOUISE! (said just that way when he's bad); Pretty Boy Floyd

Becky's Josephine Von Reardon ("Josie"): Pwettiest Girl in the World; Josephiny; Prettiest Girl; Girly; Sweety Girl; Josephine Antoinette! (when she's bad); Jose' (my son calls her this for some reason)

(the Pretty Boy Floyd is because our little town is famous for being the spot where the gangster Charles Arthur "Pretty Boy" Floyd was killed!)


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Beni:
Ben 
Benjamin
Handsome
Smiley

Lia:
Southern Belle
Fancy Pants
Pot Licker 
Diva
Bed Hog
Beautiful 

My current foster - Apollo:
Dent (he has a huge dent in his skull)
Legs
Smelly 

Tina


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady goes bye a few different names

My nicknames:
B-Boy
Boo Boo Boy
Boo
handsome
Whine bag

DH calls him
Junior
Buddy
Rat boy (not happy about this one)


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

Nevada is

Bada
Bada Boy
Booty
Buddy

Vegas is

Vegunas (pronounced veh-guh-nus)
Vegas Boy
Clumsy
Muttly (don't know why I came up with this one)

Reno (our Dachshund) is

Little one
Snuggles
Snicklefritz
Shortstuff

The GF has more for them too, but I can't think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Shilo - Shy Shy, Princess Prissy Butt, Lolo, and Mamaers

Skye - Skye be bye bye or pretty girl

Reno - Re Re or big man

Fancy - Fancy Pants or Pootsa Potsa Pizza

Cash - Cashy, Casiaus Clay or little man


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Lola's are:
Lolo
Momma's Angel Girl
Miss Beauitful
Loooooooooooo (Dad calls her that)


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Lex is

Big Boy and Monkey.

When he whines(all day) he sounds like a monkey. It's funny.


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

Kane

"show dog" name (because I was jealous they get the fun names)

Citizen Kaneface Von Batmanstein III

Also known as buttface, dorkus, and fluffypupperkins.


----------

